# 2 books everyone needs



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

I have 2 great books one is Carla Emery Encyclopedia of country living and the other is the complete Tightwad Gazette by Amy Dacyczyn. I'm asking $10 for both books as these 2 need to go together, if your just getting back to the country, or cutting your working hours, these books have everything you need to make your life spectacular, without giving up anything and using everything you have to there potential. 

These books are well read, but would be a great home warming gift, or a great gift for a buyer.

I do wander off farm a few times a month so I can deliver, to St Point , Marshfield and Wi Rapid WI or can send with Media Mail, for the cost of sending them this way.


----------

